# Sopranos VS Seinfeld



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Which show do you prefer?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Seinfeld!


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't understand how you compare the two, they are both completely different. :eyes


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Psshhh! Seinfeld, OBVIOUSLY! :rofl


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate Seinfeld, so Sopranos win by default.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

TV sucks, hence they both stink :b


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Drella said:


> I hate Seinfeld


That's kind of blasphemous.

That's like people saying they hate pizza or something.

In fact, I don't even think it's legal to hate Seinfeld, but I would really have to check my 2007 big book of statute laws again.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Formerly Artie said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I hate Seinfeld
> ...


*cough* I hate pizza :um


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

mserychic said:


> *cough* I hate pizza :um










<-- you


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Sopranos of course! Even though I could still strangle David Chase for what he's done.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I hate SEINFELD, but mostly because I hate Seinfeld himself. I've seen at least 15-20 episodes and can't remember having let loose as much as a chuckle. CURB YOUR ENTHUSIASM is one of my favorite shows though. 

I hated SOPRANOS for the longest time. For whatever reason, I was expecting some watered-down GOODFELLAS ripoff for lunkheads. Once the hype died down I checked it out, later rented the DVDs and loved it.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Formerly Artie said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I hate Seinfeld
> ...


I hate both pizza and Seinfeld, actually. I just hate Seinfeld most of all.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Seinfeld. Sopranos is hard to watch mainly b/c it's boring. But i vote TV sucks if I could. I've never said this before but if there is a pizza-hater among us, then Thunder needs to rethink our gastro-intestinal related by-laws for admission. Maybe a simple questionairre would do it. I'm imagining everyone here sitting around eating human flesh for some reason. Whoa.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sienfeld, the 2nd greatest sitcom in our lifetime


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I believe I've seen every episode of Seinfeld at least once, and I've never watched the Sopranos in my life.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Loyal Seinfeld fan, here.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Seinfeld fan. But wtf is the comparison here? comedy and mobster ****....ohh yeah, I see it now. There isn't one


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I voted "both stink." I've never seen the Sopranos though, so I can't really say. I saw Seinfeld a few times and never understood the allure.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Krazy Kids and there Blasphemy


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I grew up with Seinfeld.
It's great because no matter what- you can sit down and watch ANY episode, without knowing the backstory/timeline at all and still find it entertaining.


----------



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

too hard to compare a comedy vs. a drama, but i like both. 

but seinfeld over friends? yes.

sopranos over the wire? ...maybe


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

VCL XI said:


> I hate SEINFELD, but mostly because I hate Seinfeld himself. I've seen at least 15-20 episodes and can't remember having let loose as much as a chuckle. CURB YOUR ENTHUSIASM is one of my favorite shows though.


Finally! Someone else who hates Seinfeld and loves Curb Your Enthusiasm. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never seen Sopranos so by default I prefer Seinfeld.


----------



## ConfusedinPhilly (Aug 25, 2010)

Love both, grew up on them. Some people are turned off by the Sopranos because of the violence, drug use and the fact most conversations are laced with f-bombs.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I enjoyed both shows, although I didn't have HBO, so I rarely saw the Sopranos. I haven't watched it since they started syndicating the Sopranos on other networks.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Seinfeld is terrible, so Sopranos.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I sometimes wonder if people who aren't from the NY area like Seinfeld more than people who are. Having grown up in a half Jewish suburb of NY I feel like I heard all those Seinfeld jokes already by the age of 16. I knew at least a dozen George Costanza's in high school and two dozen Jerrys. 

Anyway, I vote for Curb Your Enthusiasm. Its what Seinfeld should have been.


----------

